

Show HN: Git-guilt – view blame change over time - kannonboy
http://blogs.atlassian.com/2014/07/git-guilt-blame-code-review

======
kazinator
git-guilt is neat; please upstream it it into git. :)

~~~
kannonboy
Thanks! I'd have to spend a lot of time dusting off my C skills before
considering contributing to git core. If enough people find it useful it's
always a possibility.

~~~
kazinator
But some standard git commands are supposedly just shell scripts, like, oh,
git rebase.

~~~
kannonboy
True, I built it in JS for the library support, but there's no reason I
couldn't rewrite essentially the same thing as a shell script.

